

Why Does LinkedIn Make It Impossible to Downgrade Your Subscription? - jasonmcalacanis
http://launch.is/blog/why-does-linkedin-make-it-impossible-to-downgrade-your-subsc.html 

======
angusdavis
Actually, it's quite easy to cancel or downgrade your linkedin subscription.
See <http://ang.us/qNiD3G> and <http://ang.us/pPA0Ab> for example.

~~~
kunaalarya
wish it was...just checked mine and it doesn't have the downgrade option :S

------
VicT11
I downgraded recently, and it was a hassle for me. (At least when I did it)
there was no downgrade button or explanation of how to do it - well there was
but it was extremely subtle and hard to find. What it came down to was finding
and contacting the customer service address and stating you wanted to
downgrade.

------
arepb
They should make billing choices as easy as accept a connection request.
Forced continuity is the domain of Girls Gone Wild DVD memberships and scam
artists.

------
freejack
I dunno, I recently downgraded and don't remember it being a hassle at all.

